# Diamond Natural Large Breed Puppy Food...



## Sharandsons (Jan 26, 2011)

Does anyone else have or have had there puppy on this food? Please don't take this the wrong way but I just want to hear from personal experiences from people who have actually used this and the results they had. I am not interested in comparisons or ingredient debates that make my head spin lol, I deal with those enough, but don't we all? lol. Thanks for anyone who can enlighten me on there experience with this paticular food. I am not sure if there is more then one diamond large breed, but I am talking about the lamb one btw...


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

we have used it, never had any problems. our dog loves it. we put extras in it sometimes. greek yogurt, chicken quarters, sweet potato. but other than that we have had her out it for 8 months and are in the process of switching to the adult large breed from diamond. a little gas every now and then, but nothing major. i like the naturals.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

I am feeding this to Osa, along with chicken hearts (cooked). No problems and she loves it. She does have some pudding stool occasionally, but a teaspoon of pumpkin helps that, and she has had that off and on even when she was on the breeders food.. It is reasonably priced and readily available. The boxers eat Diamond Naturals lamb and rice, and are doing GREAT on that!!! I'm spending less than I did on Iams……. and so sorry I never researched this food years ago… Diamond had a recall YEARS ago, and many people still believe they have inferior quality ingredients. I can't speak to that aspect. Dogfoodadvisor.com gives it 4 stars out of 5.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

That is what the breeder was feeding my puppy. I would have continued to use it, but can't find it anywhere near where I live. I ended up switching her to Blue Buffalo.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Make sure it's the new version of Diamond. The feed mill in this town sold the version that had been phased out and I didn't know it. It's a good dog food, more likely to have better results than Purina and Pedigree.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Frank was on it for about a month he did fine, but it wasn't easy to find and it didn't have 2 of the ingredients for joints that I wanted in his food so I switched him to 4 health lamb and rice.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have used Diamond products, mostly the Lamb & rice, and the 4Heath line. I don't feed puppy food, I usually go straight to adult food. My dogs did well on it, but like others, its not close for me to go grab a bag Tractor Supply is your best outlet for this food


----------



## Rockin M Ranch (Mar 2, 2011)

We feed Diamond Lamb/rice, or Chicken/rice,or Beef/rice. Depends what our farm feed store guy has on hand, when we go in for our monthly 4 bags for this price deal. With 5 dogs, aging from 11 months to 10 years, I have 1 obese 4 yr old Pug, 1 skinny yearling hound, 1 slightly thin 21 month old GSD, 1 dying 10 yr old male boxer, & one 9 1/2 yr old fat-for-her-ACL-rupture-but-can't-handle-anesthesia-to-fix-it female boxer.

All have shiny coats, minimal poops, less than average for flat faced dogs-gas. After a 3 year gig as an assistant manager at a specialty Retail Pet food store, (But NOT "The big 2"...) I learned ALL about labels, & what Chicken by-product-by-product is...
& made my decision on what a quality retail dog food kibble is. But, then, I got the bright idea to get married to a... uhm.... rural guy? So, he is NOT ok with $60 per 30# bags of DOG food... Diamond is his way of compromising with my with-holding wifely duties if he brings home another bag of Ol'Roy.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Franksmom said:


> it didn't have 2 of the ingredients for joints that I wanted in his food


I'm going to assume you're talking about glucosamine and chondroitin? The amounts in pet food are not high enough to be therapeutic. Its really more of a selling point than anything else. If you're really concerned about getting those to the dog you need to supplement outside of the food, around 1500 mg glucosamine and 1000 chondroitin for a full grown GSD.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Rockin M Ranch said:


> Diamond is his way of compromising with my with-holding wifely duties if he brings home another bag of Ol'Roy.


Too funny!!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lin said:


> I'm going to assume you're talking about glucosamine and chondroitin? The amounts in pet food are not high enough to be therapeutic. Its really more of a selling point than anything else. If you're really concerned about getting those to the dog you need to supplement outside of the food, around 1500 mg glucosamine and 1000 chondroitin for a full grown GSD.


Thanks I didn't realize that, it just made me wonder that a large breed puppy food wouldn't have it listed.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Panzer has been on Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy Lamb & Rice since he was about 8 weeks old. He's now 11 months and we'll begin transitioning him to the Diamond Naturals Adult Lamb & Rice.

He rarely has gas and when he does it's usually attributable to human food I gave him. I think his coat is beautiful and his poop is much more minimal than previous dogs on other foods. His teeth are great and he is lean.

Panzer also gets 1,000 Vitamin C (he likes the chewable) and 1,000 fish oil. I just ordered Vitamin E and he'll get 400 IU.

My advice is to keep an eye on the ingredient label of treats too.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

One thing that I did notice with my puppy is that when we got her at 8 weeks from the breeder (who was feeding Diamond Large Breed Puppy) is that she had really bad dandriff. Since we've switched her to BB, that has gone away.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

My puppies did great on it. Fed until a year old and then switched to adult version on the one I kept.


----------



## Sharandsons (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you all so much great detailed advice! My friend knew a breeder who had his puppies on it, I seen them via Facebook and they looked SO much better then my puppy of the same age. ( I am not going to say what I had her on, to embarrising, cause it was obviously pure crap ) Well I went out to get the Diamond and I couldn't find it anywhere. So after spending a head spinning hour in the food isle I got Nutro Puppy, she looks amazing now, but I really wanted the Diamond... well I realized I need to get it from a Tractor type store lol, which is only three miles away, so once the Nutro is gone, we will get it. Again, thanks a bunch!


----------



## erpeden (Mar 10, 2011)

*Diamonds Natural*

You can go on Diamonds website and they have a store locator. This is how I found where to purchase it close to my house. I have only had our GSD since 3/12/11 and that is what the Rescue fed him also but everyone that meets him comments on how soft and shiny his coat is.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Diamond Naturals is What I use and they do have a formula specifically for adults with glucosamine and chindroitin. I just bought some 2 days ago. It's in a green bag. My dogs poops are small with Naturals and looks a lot healthier than when I used to feed different food.


----------



## erpeden (Mar 10, 2011)

*Loose Stools*

Biff has been on this food for a couple of weeks and it seems like all of his stools are runny. I am wondering if I should try a different food and see if they get a little more solid.


----------



## Kodiak's Mama (Mar 14, 2013)

I had Kodi on the "buy because everyone knows their name" brand when he was a tiny puppy. He had skin problems and wasn't growing like he should. I had just labeled him a runt until the trainer, who specializes in GDS's, told me to switch to Diamond. He was weighed at the vet at 4mo and he was almost 50lbs. My "runt" is now a beast, with puppy-soft fur and he never has gas. (thank goodness!) I also give him brewers yeast tablets every day so that helps his skin and coat, and he is trim and healthy. But really, it doesn't matter what high-dollar food you buy if you let the dog eat table scraps. Table scraps aren't a treat when they make them obese and give them diarrhea. But peppermint tea in their drinking water does wonders for an upset tummy.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I have been using Diamond Naturals for a long time and love it. Great price, good ingredients, and great results. For what I read on the label, I haven't been able to find anything comparable for the price. Diamond has had some recalls, so keep that in mind, but we keep going back to it because it is what works for my dog and our budget. 

Also, the Extreme Athlete is GREAT for keeping weight on thin dogs. I havent used the Large Breed puppy in a long time, but have great results with the Extreme Athlete.


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

*Source of Glucosamine and Omegas*

We have been using this food for a long time. I actually mix the lrg breed pup with the naturals adult either the chicken or the beef (depending on what the farm store has on hand). One bag of the pup and one bag of the adult mixed together lasts me two weeks for 4 GSDs.
When I have a pregnant girl, I feed her the pup alone during her pregnancy and whelp and add hard boiled home grow eggs and cottage cheese.

All of my dogs have beautifully soft, shiney coats, good weight and muscle tone (they exercize alot!) and mostly solid poops.

I have just gotten a new girl (shared about on different thread) and her cost is dull and course. I expect it to change into the soft lush coat with just a few weeks of using the naturals. I do want to suppliment her with the Glucosmine and also Omega 3's per instruction from folks here.

Where do you guys buy these kind of suppliments? Are they made jsut for dogs or do you buy the human versions?


----------

